# Looking for roommate to share apartment near Nanjing University



## Ana Lopes (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I'll be in Nanjing from Sept. 2013 to Jan 2014 and I'm looking for a easy going roommate to rent/share an apartment near Nanjing University.

Some background info about me: I'm a 23 yo Portuguese student and I'm doing my Exchange program at Nanjing University. If you're interested in finding an apartment together, just reply.

Best Regards,

Ana


----------



## andrewa5736a (Oct 11, 2013)

*Still looking ?*

Hi 

I am interested in also finding an apartment in Nanjing. I started studying at Nanjing Normal University in September living on campus but would like to move to a place where I can get my own room. 

You might of found a place by now, but if your still looking throw me a message

All the best

Andy


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry guys per the forum rules such posts are not allowed. Please remember to abide by the rules for posting on the forum:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


----------

